# Need Pro Tip: DIY Outdoor Spraying



## askbob (May 30, 2018)

Just got off the phone with a local pest control company today. They said they have a "guardian" package that includes an exterminator coming out to our home once a quarter, at which time they will spray all the way around the house (this includes the doors/window frames, three feet up the foundation and up to ten feet out to any walkways), plus put down chemicals/traps inside for added protection.

The price was $150 for the first visit and then about $125 quarterly each visit after that. After seeing that this simply isn't something in my families budget at this time (but still desperately needing to manage our bug problem at home), I realized that with a little advice from you all and some effort on my part, I should totally be able to mange this myself.

Can any pro exterminators here recommend the good stuff I can use myself once a quarter to deal with things like ants, spider, stink bugs etc (all the things the local pest control people said they guard against). Also, what is the best stuff for managing things on the inside as well. I've had ant traps before, but I assume there is something a little more sophisticated.


I'm wiling to spend some money on the really good pro level chemicals as long as I can do it myself after that.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I do this with the stuff from the big box store, like Bayer Home defense or similar. Once around the foundation in spring and no ants. Might need to do it more often in places that don't have winter.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Suspend Polyzone. 90 day residual. You just need a sprayer to apply it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Internet research is showing Suspend Polyzone has an affiliation with Bayer. Is there a possibility Bayer Home Defense and Suspend Polyzone are synonymous? The reason I ask, I prefer purchasing locally when possible.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Internet research is showing Suspend Polyzone has an affiliation with Bayer. Is there a possibility Bayer Home Defense and Suspend Polyzone are synonymous? The reason I ask, I prefer purchasing locally when possible.


It uses a different active ingredient and a much lower percentage of it than Suspend Polyzone. Home Defense has Beta Cyfluthrin at only .05% AI, whereas Suspend has Deltamethrin as the AI at 4.75%. So the Home Defense is really watered down.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll defer to Pest Guy...

but in hot southern Nevada, with black widows, lot's of cockroaches and ants....

the big box stores with Home Defense and Spectracides Bug Stop work just GREAT. I rotate using them.

Do entire perimeter and some garden rock beds conducive to bugs... and you can use inside where I do door stoops and garage door entrys.

Really knocks em out...... Like in the garage, they make it about 5-10 feet inside and then are on their backs and adious.

Takes about an easy 45 minutes to do every several months... although I'm not certain that they do not last alot longer than that.

I was reaally surprized they worked so well... at least in this environment.

Maybe $30 year... I've had a lot of neighbors switch from the quarterly service companies... just as cost savings.

(I opened a sprinkler box for a new neighbor that was a breeding ground for roaches.... they were running all over as he tried to stomp them.... went and got a bottle and sprayed.... they were getting 10-20 feet and stopping and turning dead on their back..... he hasn't seen a live one yet after that.)

That stuff sure works in this climate.

Where are you the OP located.


----------

